# some of my Grips.



## LSCG (Apr 10, 2013)

i was asked to show off some of the custom grips i make so thought i'd post them here.




Box elder burl.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020008_zps32b67c3a.jpg

Box elder burl.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020085_zpsf6957e72.jpg

Claro walnut burl.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020223_zpse4bd1b1d.jpg

Snakewood.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020203_zpse7805bc7.jpg

Box elder burl.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020266_zpsda0a3f77.jpg

Gabon ebony.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/f1ed018d-3e98-47ed-949f-59c05de93a62_zps16258c42.jpg

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020255_zpsb19b48f3.jpg

Spalted hackberry.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/custom%201911%20grips/P1010809.jpg

Buckeye Burl.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/custom%201911%20grips/P1010875_zpsc35218a5.jpg

Spalted beech.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/custom%201911%20grips/P1020137_zps20ffb8a9.jpg


----------



## healeydays (Apr 10, 2013)

Those are simply beautiful. You do nice work.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 10, 2013)

Those are awesome! Excellent work!


----------



## LSCG (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 10, 2013)

Really Gorgeous Stuff LSCG

Where in Texas?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 10, 2013)

Excellent craftsmanship and beautiful end results. You have a good eye for great wood. ~ Scott


----------



## LSCG (Apr 10, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Really Gorgeous Stuff LSCG
> 
> Where in Texas?



thanks!

i live between dripping springs and johnson city.


----------



## LSCG (Apr 10, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Excellent craftsmanship and beautiful end results. You have a good eye for great wood. ~ Scott



thank you Scott!


----------



## Jdaschel (Apr 10, 2013)

WOWZER!! Great looking stuff! I really love the box elder burl ones. 
What do you use for finish?


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd be interested in how you finish them also. Stabilized?


----------



## LSCG (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks!

most of them are finished with polyurthane, the Gabon ebony is finished with formby's tung oil.

all but the claro walnut and the gabon ebony are stabilized.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice grips. Rick


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 11, 2013)

Well,.....that does it! Those beauties have gotten me inspired to get off the damn pot and get some grips made...especially for my MkIII Ruger.

thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## LSCG (Apr 11, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> Very nice grips. Rick





Mike Jones said:


> Well,.....that does it! Those beauties have gotten me inspired to get off the damn pot and get some grips made...especially for my MkIII Ruger.
> 
> thanks for the inspiration!




thanks!


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 11, 2013)

Those are awesome. Mind PMing me a price for a set? I have a guy that might be interested in some.


----------



## LSCG (Apr 11, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Those are awesome. Mind PMing me a price for a set? I have a guy that might be interested in some.



thanks!

pm on the way.


----------

